# MK5 Jetta 2.5L - Need Maintenance Help



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, new Jetta owner and looking for some advice.
It's a 2010 Jetta 2.5L with 118k miles on it. The car takes 3-5 seconds to start and the check engine light is on. The error codes are P0011 and P000A, both cam valve/timing related. I pulled the camshaft valve out and cleaned it. It looks okay but is there a way to test it with a multimeter?

Also, if anyone is looking to sell a Bentley Manual for this car, I'd be very interested.


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

I also thought the old battery could be causing the slow start but it does the same thing when using a jumper pack. Any help would be great.


----------



## KurwaMac (Sep 25, 2011)

how does it sound when running? Rattles at all? Haven't heard much news of it yet with the 2.5l's because they are relatively new but the 2.8l VR6 has bee infamous for timing chain problems. The 2.5 is also a timing chain with plastic tensioners. In the 2.8l I'm working on now it started with long start time and lead to camshaft CEL codes. I think simplest way to verify would be checking oil pan for plastic. Other than that you would need to pull covers which is much more work. Do it before you bend valves and slapa de pistons though.


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

The car runs great. I changed the oil today and didn't find any debris in the drained oil. I don't hear any odd sounds coming from the engine. I'm not too familiar with variable valve timing but thought maybe some sludgy oil caused the cam adjuster to get stuck? 

I also rented a simple OBD-II scan tool that only pulled P0016, I'm not sure what happened to the other codes. I cleared that code, car started on first crank, and drove normally. After a few more starts, the P0016 cam back and it was back to starting slowly. 

If it was out of time, how long would it take to bend valves? Wouldn't that happen right away?


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

KurwaMac said:


> how does it sound when running? Rattles at all? Haven't heard much news of it yet with the 2.5l's because they are relatively new but the 2.8l VR6 has bee infamous for timing chain problems. The 2.5 is also a timing chain with plastic tensioners. In the 2.8l I'm working on now it started with long start time and lead to camshaft CEL codes. I think simplest way to verify would be checking oil pan for plastic. Other than that you would need to pull covers which is much more work. Do it before you bend valves and slapa de pistons though.


By the way, thanks for the reply.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

NothingLasts1987 said:


> The car runs great. I changed the oil today and didn't find any debris in the drained oil. I don't hear any odd sounds coming from the engine. I'm not too familiar with variable valve timing but thought maybe some sludgy oil caused the cam adjuster to get stuck?
> 
> I also rented a simple OBD-II scan tool that only pulled P0016, I'm not sure what happened to the other codes. I cleared that code, car started on first crank, and drove normally. After a few more starts, the P0016 cam back and it was back to starting slowly.
> 
> If it was out of time, how long would it take to bend valves? Wouldn't that happen right away?


Cam position sensor?


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

afawal2012 said:


> Cam position sensor?


Do you know the correct ohm reading for a good cam sensor? I tried testing mine when I had it out of the engine and it was a really high reading, in the thousands.


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

My cam sensor reads 8.9 between pins 1 and 2 on a 20k ohm setting on a digital multimeter when it is out of the engine. I'm not sure but doesn't that mean it's reading 8900 ohms? Is that normal or does it seem high?


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone know the ohm reading of a good camshaft position sensor? Also, do the 2.5 engines has a quick way of checking if cams and crank are properly aligned?


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone with the same car want to test and see what they get for a reading?


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what the reading should be.

Typically, I would just call the dealer and talk to the parts desk to get an answer. You can try that.

Good luck.


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've since put about 5k miles on the car and it still operates the same. VCDS pulls P0016. If I clear it with engine off, the car starts instantly. The code shows back up once the engine is reved a little. Once the code is back, the long start returns. I kinda believe the ECU forces the long start as to avoid any possible damage to an out of aligned engine. 

I did swap out the N205 valve, cam sensor, and crank sensor with no change. The crank sensor still worries me as the vacuum pump was leaking all over the wire harness. 

I'm still unsure of the cause. I want to pull the valve cover and check alignment but haven't had the time and I don't have the locking tools needed. 

Anyone know where to get the tools for cheap? Amazon has sets for about $100, is that a good deal?


----------



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

Did you ever figure this out? Sounds similar to my situation.


----------

